# London Gamers Here ?



## clarice (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi, my name is Clarice and I just arrived in London. I would like to start or join a dd game anytime soon, so if you are interested and live close to central london (zones 1 and 2 are the easiest I think), please let me know. 

my email : 
badlemon@caramail.com

thanks in advance !

Clarice.


----------



## Various Dragonalia (Jun 27, 2004)

Are you in London England or Ontario?  I am looking to start a group in Ontario, hopefully we are near the same London.


----------

